# Lamp



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)

I just wanted to show youze the lamp that my girlfriend made me for Christmas this past year. Don't mind the crappy photo quality...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's very cool she did a great job!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Lucky guy, what a great girlfriend...needs more blood though! lol


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

is everything hand painted by her?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's AWESOME!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, that is awesome!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great gift! Hope you appreciate her!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She must be a keeper


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, she did an excellent job. Have you put her to work on props yet?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)

She found the lamp at the thrift store, and painted it herself. I think she got the skulls at the dollar store or something. I'm not sure what she made the candles out of though, but the red "rubies" in the eyes and on the base were from some sort of "bedazzled" set or something...hahaha. She made another one as a graduation gift for my son...I'll have to post pictures of that one too. It's a little different than this one. But yeah...she's definitely a keeper. We plan on having a Halloween room in our house one day.


----------



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh...and I don't need to encourage her to work on props. She's always on the lookout for cool stuff at the thrift store that we can make "creepy". We "antiqued" an old mirror the other week, and lately we've been burning up and cannibalizing old baby dolls to use this year. Plus, we've been working on a zombie head and some other stuff. She's awesome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Very nice, she did an excellent job. Have you put her to work on props yet?


i agree with spooky. if she's that talented then your props will look even better!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

UndaPants said:


> Oh...and I don't need to encourage her to work on props. She's always on the lookout for cool stuff at the thrift store that we can make "creepy". We "antiqued" an old mirror the other week, and lately we've been burning up and cannibalizing old baby dolls to use this year. Plus, we've been working on a zombie head and some other stuff. She's awesome


.....................so does she have a cute sister???!!!! lol


----------



## majickmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

Very wickedly cool! I am jealous of her artistic ability (can't draw a straight line myself - do pretty good at cracked headstones, though...LOL)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great.


----------

